

Ask HN : High Risk Merchant Account - madradavid

I am building a way for people in the diaspora to send money from their credit cards back home to East Africa via mobile money http://zalsy.com.
My website has been turned down by most payment processors(2checkout,payza) because it is deemed `High risk`.
Does Anyone know any payment processors i can use or better still is anyone willing to go this one with me.. a $78 million monthly market
======
atag40
Hi,

I would be happy to help. We places high risk accounts all day long. I also
have a close relationship with some bank-card providers based in africa, which
will understand your market.

Please email me at atag40@gmail.com

------
madradavid
There is huge market that needs to be filled.The existing money transfer
services just don't work well for Africa

